
MixPanel Platform - pelle
http://mixpanel.com/api/docs/guides/platform
======
sahillavingia
What a brilliant idea. What do people think of this UI switch-up (from an
ameteur designer trying to get better)?

[http://f.cl.ly/items/88b19cf0a0964af0e53d/Screen%20shot%2020...](http://f.cl.ly/items/88b19cf0a0964af0e53d/Screen%20shot%202010-10-14%20at%205.16.53%20PM.png)

~~~
immad
Agreed. The current funnel is hard to read in the summary page

------
robfitz
Beautiful. The end-user-facing charts would have saved me lots of hours...

~~~
trefn
More charts: <http://mixpanel.com/api/docs/guides/platform-ui>

------
pyronicide
I've been using mixpanel's platform for a couple weeks now and have been super
pleased with it overall. Being able to deliver stats to my end users has been
a big success.

~~~
kqueue
what's up? :P

------
forcer
In comparison with Clicky the pricing is very expensive to track actions on
high traffic websites. Probably good for startups in subscription space that
have lower traffic / high revenue per user though.

------
powdahound
Good stuff! I need to find time to make the switch to MixPanel.

------
Vee
i just got MixPanel patched into analytical

<http://github.com/jkrall/analytical>

------
judegomila
Great idea.

